

Actual business plans that resulted in companies getting financing - spec
http://www.referenceforbusiness.com/business-plans/

======
dajreal
Excellent source for anyone who is planning to be his/her own boss. Not only
is it great for business structuring, but you will also learn:

How businesses came to develop The do and don't Business terms and jargon How
to make a presentable business plan Etc..

Most importantly those sources will teach you to think like a
businessman/woman, to raise questions which you haven't thought before, and
most importantly save you lots of wasted time and money.

------
mellyelliott
The real-life examples are very helpful. Excellent resource for new business
owners!

------
Dominikm
great source of actual business plans in their entirety and the site also
links to authoritative business encyclopedias.

------
bfolkens
this is a fantastic resource - been doing some research to build my own
business plan

------
harvard_mba
This stuff is the real deal

------
Jer
Solid Resource, Thank you.

------
cooldude21
Great resource!!

